# Friday 12-21-12 map of rain and snow



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## meff (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a reminder that the rain/snow showings on radar like this is mostly just guestimates by the computers.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2012)

Ugly!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2012)

Maps! --> http://www.alpinezone.com/weather/


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 21, 2012)

Gore suppossedly had 8" overnight.  Looks like it turned to rain but the backside snows are coming in now.  Major winds up in that area over the past 3 or so hours.  Daughter delayed her trip home a little as several trees came down on campus and took out the traffic light at Castleton Corners.  Heading up later tonight for sons race tomorrow.

Also checking the homestead web cams showing CBK took a beating last night, but the snow is flying at the summit this early afternoon.  Hopefully the Mayan's were right and as of 11:12 this morning we are entering a new age (a snowy one I hope)


BTW Happy Offical Winter everyone

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking sweet for Northern VT, NH and ME, with cold air settling in.  Merrrrry Christmas present!

http://snowforecast.com/component/content/article/17-resorts/4622-cannon-mountain
THANKS WINDCHILL!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2012)

That sucks.  It seemed that every year we got a big r&*n storm right before Christmas in Vermont...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah..but the rains have stopped and...temps are dropping fast...down 1o degrees so far here in hellhole NYC..so...snow making weather returns..its become sad that I now get excited when the guns are on...as I've given up on real snow here..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2012)

billski said:


> Looking sweet for Northern VT, NH and ME, with cold air settling in.  Merrrrry Christmas present!
> 
> http://snowforecast.com/component/content/article/17-resorts/4622-cannon-mountain
> THANKS WINDCHILL!



http://snowforecast.com/component/content/article/17-resorts/4649-tenney-mountain

huh?

didn't realize Tenney came off the nelsap list.  all 4 lifts spinning and 30% of the terrain open.  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> http://snowforecast.com/component/content/article/17-resorts/4649-tenney-mountain
> 
> huh?
> 
> didn't realize Tenney came off the nelsap list. all 4 lifts spinning and 30% of the terrain open. :lol:



Eternal optimism.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> That sucks.  It seemed that every year we got a big r&*n storm right before Christmas in Vermont...



I feel worse for the resorts than for myself.  I begin to understand why the four season waterpark and ice rink are prudent.


----------



## tomcat (Dec 21, 2012)

Still pouring like a bitch in  Central and even northern 
Maine with temps still climbing as of now approaching 40. WTF.  Hopefully the slopes are fairing better than it is at my house.


----------



## soulseller (Dec 21, 2012)

50* when I left the house in Providence, 38* here in Sanbornton. Was planning on spending the morning at Ragged but maybe I'll check out Tenney.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 22, 2012)

It's snowing hard at Sugarbush this AM !


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> It's snowing hard at Sugarbush this AM !


  Here too!


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 22, 2012)

snowed all day while I was at Bellearye today. Granted I was only there 8AM - 1PM but nice surprise all the same; 3" (first thing in AM, only 1" accumulation I think for the day) on top of crunchy groomed but fun never the less, better then what I was expecting. (Gawd, if my west coast cousin could hear me talking...)


----------



## KingM (Dec 23, 2012)

MRG is saying they've picked up 14-19 inches since Friday.


----------

